
Newegg Now Owned by Chinese Company - sinak
https://www.techpowerup.com/226777/newegg-now-owned-by-chinese-company
======
jlgaddis
"55.7% owned"

Reading this, I realized that I've pretty much stopped ordering anything from
Newegg and purchase those things from Amazon instead.

With Amazon Prime, I'm almost certainly assured that I'll have my items in two
days. At Newegg, it can take three to five days for my items to arrive -- even
when I pay extra for two-day shipping (due to "order processing").

In addition, for several months out of the year, Discover gives 5% back on
Amazon purchases.

The only time I can recall ordering from Newegg in the last three years or so
was one evening when I suddenly "needed" another SSD for a project I was
working on. I had a pair of Samsung 850 PRO SSDs I had purchased from Amazon
but decided at the last minute that I should get one from a different vendor
(in the hopes of minimizing the chances of a failure affecting both
simultaneously). Newegg has a warehouse/distribution facility about an hour
away so I ordered another one from them and picked it up the next afternoon.

Several years ago, they were the "go to" for my techs friends and I but it
seems like nowadays pretty much everyone I know just goes to Amazon "by
default".

I do applaud them for fighting back against patent trolls and appreciate their
efforts.

------
tunap
A few years ago when they were contemplating an IPO their business
practices(marketplace, irregular ship times, price creep) started feeling like
the IPO had gone through despite it not happening. Their patent troll slayer
attitude revived my usage for a bit, but irritants prevailed and they have
been a simple reference resource for a couple years now. So far to fall, so
sad to watch.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
So who is the new favorite?

~~~
tunap
Good question. I don't care much for Amazon, their spurious sellers and their
scant descriptions. I buy from Monoprice, Microcenter, Mouser. Ebay if I have
to, Amazon lastly. Have found a few smaller, boutique(?) shops over the years,
but they come & they go.

------
ENOTTY
With new ownership (i.e., different investors) I wonder if they will be as
combative when it comes to patent trolls.

